# Pipe on bucket???



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Would putting a split pipe over the cutting edge of my bucket keep me from digging in when I am moving snow with my bucket. I know it works well for plows and gravel, how bout for a bucket. I dig in the lawn and driveway every now and then when I am moving banks back or using the bucket to push snow if it is too heavy for the truck.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*pipe etc.*

There is no reason you cannot 
install a piece of pipe on the 
front loader scooping edge.

The pipe will work well for this
as the cutting edge will be kept from
digging in when in float or otherwise

You wil have to decide how to secure
the pipe to the bucket-perhaps 2 pieces 
of chain welded to the ends of the pipe 
to hold it in place.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

The chain is a good idea. I was also thinking of welding 2 or 3 tabs on the pipe, drilling and just bolting it on


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

why not mark your driveway edge? then pick up the bucket as your approach? 

i think you will create a good bit of ice with that pipe by compressing the snow. just a thought.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I only occasionally have to plow the driveway with the bucket, like when we get 4 feet overnight and they were only calling for 4 inches. Even then I roughly clear with the bucket and then do final cleaning with the plow. 95% of the time I am moving back banks and the banks are on the lawn. If I had to scrape I would take off the pipe.


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

salopez;1331428 said:


> why not mark your driveway edge? then pick up the bucket as your approach?
> 
> i think you will create a good bit of ice with that pipe by compressing the snow. just a thought.


Ok, so i'm new to the forum, so maybe there is something that i'm missing.

What is the big concern with leaving some ice or snow pack? Being that i have a gravel driveway and the path back to my shed is grass (overgrown gravel, most likely), i purposly try to keep a few inches of snow pack so that i dont dig into the gravel.

I'm liking the idea of a round cutting edge as well, for both the loader and the plow. I broke my loader 2 years ago when i was trying to scrape horse manure off the concrete behind the barn. The cutting edge caught a crack and broke the loader, i think with a round edge you could still scrape some, but not catch every crack in the pad.

maybe i'm missing something, but an inch or two of snowpack is a good thing in my book.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

I think the biggest reason to scrape down as close as possible is that over time your drive or what ever area you plow will become much higher than the surrounding areas. Then when you get a warm spell you are dealing with 8 to 12 inches of super heavy slush that is a pain to clear. If you do not clear it in time and then add in quick thaw and freeze cycles in the spring and you could be dealing with icy ruts that are a huge PIA. Where I live where we get 200 or so inches of snow and I have a gravel drive. Even with the plow I still get 6 or so inches of a base that I have to scape with the bucket when it thaws or I get a mess..


----------

